# Varmite hunting...



## Drumdum

Thought this would be an interesting pic for you guys to check out.. Someone on my forum from Fishmilitia posted this.. One bigarse wolf...


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Varmit*

Dang that thing is huge!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice


----------



## kingfisherman23

That thing is a hoss! Where was it bagged?


----------



## Finny

Wow


----------



## Drumdum

kingfisherman23 said:


> That thing is a hoss! Where was it bagged?


 One of the guys on my forum,WD, posted it,so I'm just going to show you his post..



This Wolf was shot recently in Drayton Valley , Alberta ..which is near
Edmonton about 3 hours North of Calgary. The wolf weighs over 230lbs
smashing the previous record of 175lbs. Wouldn't want to run into this
puppy in the woods.

Apparently a bear hunter witnessed this wolf chase off a big black bear
at his baiting station


----------



## EFishent

when you find one ...that means there is always more his size or off-spring. wow!


----------



## Shooter

Good thing he had a bear gun 

That sucker is hugh


----------



## Al Kai

Nice Wolf.


----------



## carbine100

Now you understand why the wolf transplants into our western states are playing havoc with the elk/deer numbers. Coyotes are starting hurt the whitetail population in upstate SC and NC. A friend said he did not see a single yearling on his lease this year. (usually 40-50)


----------



## JapaneseZero

sorry for the late post... but where is the hunters other leg? photo chop?


----------



## oldsalt737

*Missing leg*

If you look real close you can see it behind the tail.


----------

